# Thunderhawk Gunship or Mars pattern Warhound Titan?



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Just a quick opinion poll. Have come into some cash and want to get either a Forgeworld Thunderhawk Gunship or a Mars Pattern Warhound Titan. Can't do both unfortunately (the wife would kill me).

Which would you get?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Titan. No questions asked.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Titans are cool, but a thunder chicken is awesome.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Titan. Better+cheaper=win


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Titan for sure, Vulkan mega bolters are just awesome.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Titan all the way


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thunderhawk, mmmm just think of it matching your BAs and looking awesome.

How many Thunderhawks do you get to see on the forum as opposed to Warhounds?

Personally I have a bit of a thing for the transporter version.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Warhound Titan.

Because they're fucking cool.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

What army do you collect? I'll vote with a reason when I know what you collect


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Blood Angels... Right below the join date. Lol


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> Blood Angels... Right below the join date. Lol


Touche.

Ok then, I vote Thunderhawk- the big boy of the Space Marine army, a TH leading in a couple of Stormravens in an Apoc game would look awesome.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh shit. This guy plays BA. Heh; I change my mind.

Thunderhawks are SO Blood Angels, it'd make a 'blood'y awesome centre piece.


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Titan. Ka and boom.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Titan. It's awesome on a pair of legs.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> What army do you collect? I'll vote with a reason when I know what you collect


As gen.ahab says, it's Blood Angels all the way here. Have collected them since I was 9.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

A real Blood Angel goes for the Thunderhawk! 

Everyone has a Titan, but no one has a Thunderhawk...


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

id go with a titan, since they are more interesting to me than a thunder hawk.

but id rather have the lucius pattern warhound titan instead.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Titan = WIN


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The problem with stuff like titans and thunderhawks and all that is that you could buy a whole additional army for the same price. A big one, at that. A lot of folks could pay their rent for a month for that. Or buy food for six weeks on that. So it's never made a lot of sense to me to plunk the money down for one when it's ultimately a model you'll hardly ever use, and that same money could be used to do pretty much anything else quite well.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree with TSoH on this one, spending that much money on a single piece of resin that is going to sit around, probably unpainted, for awhile doesnt sound appealing.

Though if i had to choose, i would choose the Thunderhawk, yea you will rarely use it, and you probably would use a titan more often, but the look on the people at your local GW, BB, or FLGS would be priceless when you pull out your display case full of blood angels and at the center a massive Thunderhawk glaring them in the face as if to say "yea, im bigger, badder, and more expensive than your entire army. So what? wanna fight about it?" Pure winsauce.

-Brother Azeek


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Same here! I'm a massive IG fan and have a ton of Tanks etc, but I can't see the value in a single model at all, and I love Titans.

For the cost of one of these I'd rather have multiple Baneblade varients.

Still, it ain't my money so all power to the OP.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

The Son of Horus said:


> The problem with stuff like titans and thunderhawks and all that is that you could buy a whole additional army for the same price. A big one, at that. A lot of folks could pay their rent for a month for that. Or buy food for six weeks on that. So it's never made a lot of sense to me to plunk the money down for one when it's ultimately a model you'll hardly ever use, and that same money could be used to do pretty much anything else quite well.


I hear you and I know what you're saying. The Forgeword prices are fairly mental for the big stuff but it's treat time and the wife's on side (this hardly ever happens where expensive purchases of 'hobby goods' are concerned).

Like I've said, been collecting BA for 25 years, got about 9500pts of the old stuff and have been busy since the new codex and have kind of started again as my painting skills are a little better than when I was 9 and have about 4000pts worth painted and ready to go.

Just really want that cool centre piece for my army and like you say, will hardly ever play it but one of them will be pretty cool looking and make a cracking build thread.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Show us the 4000 points. :grin: 

Remember when deciding to take 1 from Titan and add it to TH; I changed my mind. :laugh:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd say go for a Thudnerhawk. Just to have that massive centre piece to your army. If I had the spare cash its what I'd go for. You hardly ever see these things anywhere and that alone makes it worth getting.

I sort of agree with TSoH in that you can get a lot more models for the same price, but you sound like you already have a whole bucket of marines and this would be ideal for those armageddon games.
Whatever you get make sure you start a project log of you building and painting it.


----------



## qotsa4life (Dec 31, 2009)

Go for the Thunderhawk, it fits into the Blood Angel's fluff very well.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

ROT said:


> Show us the 4000 points. :grin:
> 
> Remember when deciding to take 1 from Titan and add it to TH; I changed my mind. :laugh:


Here you go. 4075 pts of Sanguinus's finest.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Well the poll says Titan but my Blood Angel heart says Thunderhawk. Am going to order one or the other tomorrow or Monday.

What a maddening decision. I asked the wife if I could get both and she shot me a look like she wanted to kill me. So it'll just be the one then!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Give it a jump pack and satisfy both.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for all your votes and input.

Decision made, Titan it is.

Once received, I hope you'll all join me in the project log section for an unboxing ceremony and build thread.

Cheers


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

NOOOoooooo. ThunderHawk was the way to go mate. you just blew up your chance to make a impressive army -------> Epic!!
but i will respect your decision since your the OP. (though it saddens me,  )


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Warhound Titan for sure. It could be used with multiple armies and always look good. Whereas your thunderhawk will be locked in to your blood angels exclusively.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

cruor angelus silicis said:


> Thanks for all your votes and input.
> 
> Decision made, Titan it is.
> 
> ...


Good choice, effective and doesn't cripple you on the financial front. Very nice. I look forward to the log.

Personally, I think the TW looks like shit.


----------



## vaul117 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Titan*

Titan obviously, they are huge weapons of mass destruction feared universally, whereas a warhawk is a fancy way of saying "screaming metal deathtrap for all on board."


----------

